# Suggested top shot



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

So I have these two accurate SR 50s. Going to load them list 60 pound JB Hollow
What links test and type of top shot with you guys suggest


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

A lot of people like Diamond mono or fluorocarbon for topshot. I read a lot on the FL pages and people seemed to be pretty mixed on the two. I mainly fish snapper, kings, etc. and I have 80# big game topshot and so far so good. I've only been cut off once last year and 99% it was to a king. Dropped down a 7 oz. jig and it was just gone, never felt a thing.


----------

